# 400R inbound!!!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just felt it poinient to drop in afew pictures of this stunning 1 owner car we just secured for a UK customer.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

some more for everyone.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Another one! 

Awesome. There was a thread on here once speculating we'd never see one in UK hands!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Very nice! Lucky owner hope it gets treated right!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

That's an amazing car Dave - but just like London Buses!

Is the new owner on the forum?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

we have this one due in next month

1996 Nissan Skyline R33 Nismo 400R (Rare)


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

^^^^^^

That one even posts pictures of itself in transit!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Alex C said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> That one even posts pictures of itself in transit!



We R33's must stick together! :chuckle:


----------



## Madmonkee (Oct 7, 2015)

I need those seats!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

so thats 3 in the UK now (soon)?


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

one day...


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Mookistar said:


> so thats 3 in the UK now (soon)?


Hi Mr Mookistar,

Would love to meet the others, are they on this forum?

:wavey:


Great shame I had to leave one of my brothers behind in Japan - would be great to have the BIG YELLOW King 400R in the UK.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> so thats 3 in the UK now (soon)?


Blue one we imported and the white 400R (if stays in UK)


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Well done Dave! Fantastic to see another 400R hit the UK.

A little shot of the example we sourced early 2015...

Keep an eye out for the EVO magazine feature hitting the shelves soon!


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Some fantastic examples of R33 GTR 400R Models coming into the UK from traders on here. Well done everyone and I'm sure the new owners must be over the moon to own such a rare and unique GTR.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

here's another rare car that is coming over. If you know your cars this is a PS30 432 which sport the same engine as an early GTR the S20 engine. Its not perfect, needs putting back to standard and a body colour change back to its original white.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

*Mirror Mirror on the wall..................*

White ?

Deep Marine Blue ?

Midnight Purple ?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice to see some Traders respecting & getting along nicely. 

'davew, Torque GT and F1PRESTIGEGROUP like this.'

(like my post too heehehe)


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Fair play to them all for 'investing' up front as well, I imagine that there is some decent money on the line until full payment is received.

Wasn't there a bright blue one as well that blowdog wrote a report on once, struggled to sell I think...?


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Alex C said:


> Fair play to them all for 'investing' up front as well, I imagine that there is some decent money on the line until full payment is received.
> 
> Wasn't there a bright blue one as well that blowdog wrote a report on once, struggled to sell I think...?


I think that may have been something to do with Andy Barnes but I could be mistaken. If so, must have been over 10 years ago now and went back to Japan from what he said.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Love this, I'd considered trying to match it _IF_ I got 400R skirts on my car, but I think I's also want some LMGT1's to finish the job, and can't part with my TE-37s.

It will be good to get a few reports of how the 400R feels compared to a standardish 400bhp r33 gtr. I have an impression that the engine will be smooth and strong like an Nur engine, extra capacity really boosting mid to top end.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Shin at ProSpec imported that blue one many years ago. It didn't sell, so it went back to Japan.










I think Joni still has his 400R in Finland. (?)

So there'll be four in Europe now.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

moleman said:


> Shin at ProSpec imported that blue one many years ago. It didn't sell, so it went back to Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting 


Is this Toni's car ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHSrGp9y9qw


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes that's Joni's.

He had it up for sale for a while, but I think he kept it.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I.am.Sully said:


> White ?
> 
> Deep Marine Blue ?
> 
> Midnight Purple ?


my three favourite colours on an R33


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

what sort of money are these fetching?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Seriously though, they are a boat load, but there are only 44 (?) of them. Special.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

not questioning the rarity just wondered at the cost


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Simonh said:


> not questioning the rarity just wondered at the cost


Torque GT did some great detective work recently on a relative, a silver 400R - which had a few rust issues and that sold for £40K in japan = £52K+ OTR UK.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/376378-nismo-400r-2.html


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I.am.Sully said:


> *Torque GT did some great detective work recently on a relative, a silver 400R - which had a few rust issues and that sold for £40K in japan = £52K+ OTR UK.*


Hey Sully, How's about starting a list trying to find all 44 genuine Nismo 400R's?!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

moleman said:


> Yes that's Joni's.
> 
> He had it up for sale for a while, but I think he kept it.


He sold it to a friend of his who is also on here. 
Went for a lot less than the original asking price.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> He sold it to a friend of his who is also on here.
> Went for a lot less than the original asking price.


had been messed with though hadn't it?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Depends what you mean by messed with Mook. 
Following the thread, I believe Jon tried to return it to standard including a full respray. 
Decals were aftermarket but it did look nice IMHO.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Look what I just came home to.... EVO magazine


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Alex C said:


> Look what I just came home to.... EVO magazine


Still waiting for ours to arrive. Decent article? I was lucky enough to drive this 400R to and from the shoot, certainly an experience I won't forget!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Torque GT said:


> Still waiting for ours to arrive. Decent article? I was lucky enough to drive this 400R to and from the shoot, certainly an experience I won't forget!


Did they promise to send you prints of the shoot? If not, ask them, they did for me.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Mookistar said:


> Did they promise to send you prints of the shoot? If not, ask them, they did for me.


Hi Mr. Mookistar,


Could you post some photos of the shoot ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I.am.Sully said:


> Hi Mr. Mookistar,
> 
> 
> Could you post some photos of the shoot ?


Mine are from a shoot i was in 10 years ago.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Alex C said:


> Look what I just came home to.... EVO magazine


Hi Alex C


Is this Novembers edition of EVO?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I think it's nov/dec. it's issue 216 just out, in the shops next week probably.

Article was decent but I think he was surprised at the HICAS effect, as its still intact on this car. Loved it overall an 5 stars though of course.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

That's a left hand bend by the way!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Alex C said:


> I think it's nov/dec. it's issue 216 just out, in the shops next week probably.
> 
> Article was decent but I think he was surprised at the HICAS effect, as its still intact on this car. Loved it overall an 5 stars though of course.


Only 5 Stars!

I am surprised - LOL.


Get in there!!! :flame:


I will nip off when we stop of at Kaohsiung City tomorrow and buy a copy. :chuckle:


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

davew said:


> here's another rare car that is coming over. If you know your cars this is a PS30 432 which sport the same engine as an early GTR the S20 engine. Its not perfect, needs putting back to standard and a body colour change back to its original white.


The over fenders, watanabe wheels and strut brace needs to be removed for originality. The engine bay needs attention for it to be period correct.


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Few shots Mook...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll have to post my pics. Almost identical. Lol. Stunning mate!!


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow some amazing shots mate and the car looks fab!, If only in London we had scenery like this to do photoshoots on our cars


----------

